# yeah for this category



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I just wanted to be the first to post in this new category.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I hope it gets used!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I think a lot of peole were discouraged from posting on the board due to a lack of this category.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmm, I didn't even see this subforum until I saw the thread about it in the comments and suggestions. I guess I can say I'm the 4th person to post in it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Now I am going to have to install 2008 server.


----------

